
The FBI Is Struggling to Hire Hackers Who Don't Smoke Weed (2014) - digisth
http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-is-struggling-to-hire-hackers-who-dont-smoke-we-1579183208
======
digisth
They have/had the same problem with people with tattoos. Previous story:

[http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-is-struggling-to-hire-hackers-
who...](http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-is-struggling-to-hire-hackers-who-dont-
smoke-we-1579183208)

There's definitely still a struggle in certain circles with the idea that many
people in security (and other fields) are also members of subcultures that
tend to have members that use recreational drugs, have tattoos, piercings,
dyed hair, etc. Getting people to work for these agencies instead of the
private sector is going to be challenging for a mound of other reasons; the
least these agencies should do is rescind some of these bans.

------
Joyfield
Old : [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=fbi](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=fbi)
weed&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story

